# Calgary lineup - market mall



## brucebeh (Sep 22, 2007)

Who else is going to be lining up at market mall apple store in Calgary?

Does anyone know what time they will be open? Last time I went for the iPad they were open at 8am.

I'm planning on going at 5 if they open at 8... Wonder what time they'll let us I'm the mall.


Post if you are going to be there!


----------



## silentsim (Apr 15, 2006)

I`ll probably show up around 630. Wanna save me a spot

Timmy`s is on me if so:clap:


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

Apple stores open at 7am Friday. 
If you're there between 6-6:30am you'll be fine.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

From what I've heard the store will open at 7 and doors to the mall only open at 6. Still on the fence as to whether I'll go - still waiting for Rogers to actually realize that releasing the information is a good idea.

UPDATE: Per a MacRumors thread, there should be ample supply for the first day and unlocked phones will be available.


----------



## pitter39 (Jul 29, 2010)

ill be there around 5..


----------



## pitter39 (Jul 29, 2010)

if someone brings me timmy's Ill save them a spot ;-)


----------



## silentsim (Apr 15, 2006)

pitter39 said:


> if someone brings me timmy's Ill save them a spot ;-)


Deal!

Pm me


----------



## Mverhagen (Jul 30, 2010)

Im heading there soon. Entrance 4 is where the line up begins and the mall opens between 5:30-6am and apple store opens at 7am. I take timmys but ill be first to start petition with comrades to NOT ALLOW saved spots without Timmys for everyone in front do it and DONE. Blackhair guy with ipad action say hi

Mark!


----------



## pitter39 (Jul 29, 2010)

screw it! im going now!!!!


----------



## Mverhagen (Jul 30, 2010)

pitter39 said:


> screw it! im going now!!!!


Dude. Save me a spot I'm coming in next hour. What kinda Timmys do you prefer


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Wow. You people are dedicated - I'm hearing close to 50 people in line. I might roll by around 11 and see how things are. Too many errands to take care of tomorrow.


----------



## Mverhagen (Jul 30, 2010)

4:30am and 105 ppl in front of me and 20 odd people behind. Stay away


----------



## djaikon (Sep 6, 2006)

Anyone not had success at Market Mall doing a HUP? I'm thinking of driving over after work today and wonder if it's worth the trip. Also, any ideas on how much stock the apple store has?


----------



## horse1asia (Jun 5, 2010)

Rogers servers were very slow so Market Mall Apple employees had to make several attempts to just log into their system using Windows XP on their Macs (using Parallels). 
It's ironic that all of us Apple fans have to activate our Rogers iPhone 4s on Windows XP. LOL
But it did go through, my HUP, and it's going on my next Rogers bill next month. They also have Rogers staff on hand to help with the activation process which is nice.


----------



## Deathlok2001 (Jul 30, 2010)

YouTube - Applestore Southgate Edmonton July 30th iPhone 4 unveiling


----------



## kilargo (Jun 30, 2008)

How is it looking at Market Mall right now? I'm stuck at work until 4:30pm so perhaps I'll get my HUP in a couple months! haha. 

I have a question, Can I have my hardware billed to my fido bill if I go to the apple store/best buy/future shop or can I only do this from a fido kiosk or shop?


----------



## tacsniper (Aug 27, 2007)

There are approx. 600-800 people in line at this moment. Carrier servers are just crawling, be prepared to wait for hours.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

@tacsniper: 600-800 people?!? The holding area they have could only hold maybe 200/250.


----------



## King Chung Huang (May 31, 2007)

Hard to imagine 600–800 people. Are they out of stock, yet?


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

I was at Market Mall at noon.. I saw about 250-300 people in line. There was a seperate line for people doing general shopping. We got in, looked at the phone and left. The line was growing. The specialist that I talked to said that the line was out the mall entrance at one point this morning


----------



## tacsniper (Aug 27, 2007)

at peak time this morning just around 7-8am, there was at least 1200 people in line. Apple cut off the line as off 5PM with at least 200 people in line just for buyouts.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Line is closed now - still stock available. Store opens tomorrow at 9 AM.


----------



## djaikon (Sep 6, 2006)

Chealion said:


> Line is closed now - still stock available. Store opens tomorrow at 9 AM.


9:30...I showed up at 5:30 and was turned away  so I'll be there when the mall opens at 9:30 this morning. That's what the Apple store employee said.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

@djaikon: Wow. Those first in line got there at 5:30. I got there at 8 this morning and was in the store by 11:20. Out by 11:40. Store opened 9:15/9:20ish.

Pretty quick compared to yesterday.


----------



## kilargo (Jun 30, 2008)

Third time's the charm. Work keeps me away from that line until 4:30. By the time I get to market mall they have it closed off. Can any of you fine people who intend to go there today give some intel? Hopefully they don't close the line before 5!


----------



## djaikon (Sep 6, 2006)

Finally got my iPhone 4! Went to Market Mall at 11am today. They only had 16GB as of Saturday so I resigned myself to getting a 16GB (wanted a 32). After standing in line for about an hour, the staff mentioned they just received a shipment of 32GB phones! Took about 3.5 hours total of lining up and activation but it's so worth it! Light years better than my old 3G.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

djaikon said:


> Finally got my iPhone 4! Went to Market Mall at 11am today. They only had 16GB as of Saturday so I resigned myself to getting a 16GB (wanted a 32). After standing in line for about an hour, the staff mentioned they just received a shipment of 32GB phones! Took about 3.5 hours total of lining up and activation but it's so worth it! Light years better than my old 3G.


Congrats - they ran out of 16GBs last night - did you hear if they got more?


----------



## djaikon (Sep 6, 2006)

Chealion said:


> Congrats - they ran out of 16GBs last night - did you hear if they got more?


They had lots today so I'm assuming they got more either yesterday or today.


----------



## belbinc (Aug 4, 2010)

Hoping my third time is a charm. Need a strategy as can't commit hours in line unless it is early morning weekend. Also, I need the 32G; already sacrificing white iphone dreams. If anyone can keep me posted how the line and the supplies are looking this week. Tuesday at 3pm the 32G were all spoken for.


----------



## Rushing385 (Jul 6, 2010)

Can anyone give me an update on line ups at Market mall apple store in Calgary? Are the line ups there still ridiculous or has it calmed down a bit? Are people still lining up early in the morning before the store opens?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

@Rushing385: What I've seen on Twitter, people are still lining up in the mornings and depending on the day the lines can still be 4 or 5 hour waits (~100 people). A co-worker of mine got hers last week, it took her two hours. Arrived at 6 PM and was out by 8.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

I remember that when the first iPhone came out Apple USA had a map that showed the stock at all their apple stores, and it updated once or twice a day. I wonder they don't do that again.


----------



## Rushing385 (Jul 6, 2010)

Does anyone have another update on the line ups? Coming back home in 5 days and I want to get one, just want to figure out when I should line up in the morning!


----------



## Rushing385 (Jul 6, 2010)

In case anyone is wondering people are still lining up at 6AM(according to the apple guy). I got there at 8:50am and there was about 20-30 people in the line up, I didn't have time to wait around but I'll be going back on saturday or tuesday to grab one!


----------

